# ...Im going to kill them...



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I woke up a few mins ago Came into the pc room  and my mom comes with my dsl and r4...well one thing... They are broke
I guess it went like that My sister took my dsl(with r4 in it) last night and played it and left it where my Black Lab Could get it...
Guess where this is going Broke the fucking dsl in half broke the r4i have no idea where the MC is T_T  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS Pics of the ds and r4

PSS If any of you say anything about my spelling or laugh at me or say suck it up and get over it I will find a way to find you and kill you


----------



## Zhark (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn dog!

Dude ask your sis to repay your loss.


----------



## thomaspajamas (Oct 23, 2007)

Man that sucks, I'm sorry for your loss.

If you can manage to repair it and get it back together though, that would be one sweet looking DSL Mod.  Just draw on some blood where the bite marks are.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 23, 2007)

DS FAT FTW!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 23, 2007)

Dag! Guess I'll quit complaining about my hinge crack now.

That dog owes you money.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe your dog want to meet friend in nintendog.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel a bit better now

PS i got a ds fat to >_> and i dont have nintendog oh and Zhark wish i could but shes only 12 so no new ds/r4 for me to maybe xmas T_T


----------



## giardia100 (Oct 23, 2007)

at least your dog didn't swallow a piece of your ds and get a gastric foreign body-that would suck!


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 23, 2007)

Eh... right i guess...
And i keep on telling my sister now to leave crap like that where the dogs can get it >_


----------



## square (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe you should train your dog. I leave my DSL and PSP on the floor all the time and my dog doesn't touch them!


----------



## giardia100 (Oct 23, 2007)

shadowwarrior99999, thought you may want to show your sister this link.  Hopefully she will keep crap away from the dog from now on.

http://www.gamepro.com/news.cfm?article_id=135508


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 23, 2007)

we been training her she has been really good.. she still young tho.. my male lab doesnt get into anything

PS i swear to god if she gets the psp 360 or wii next I will kill her


----------



## ShadowStitch (Oct 23, 2007)

As long as nothing significant is irrevocably damaged, you could probably bridge those broken traces, fix the card, and beg a spare R4 casing off of someone on the boards... 

That is, if you've got a little DIY'er in ya.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 23, 2007)

lmao, tough luck.



QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> PSS If any of you say anything about my spelling or laugh at me or say suck it up and get over it I will find a way to find you and kill you



sure you will.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 23, 2007)

ShadowStitch did you see the pics? theres no way in hell i can fix any of that..
wii_ds You better hope to god i never see you


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> And i keep on telling my sister now to leave crap like that where the dogs can get it >_
> Make sure the incident has an impact on the little brat, otherwise she'll just forget everything. Washing dishes for a year! Cleaning your room forever! Buying you a new DSL! Only some weird limited edition, so she has to search the entire Interwebz to find one.
> 
> QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007, 04:03 PM)PS i swear to god if she gets the psp 360 or wii next I will kill her
> ...


Well, seeing how your sister is more likely to play with the Wii (and leave the Wiimote where the dog could get it), and less likely to grab the X360 controller, don a headset, and go fragging online, yelling "PWND, N00BZ!!! LOL FAG!!!!11one", I'd say you'd better keep an eye on the Wii. And maybe lock the Wiimote in a cupboard.


----------



## Orc (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> PS Pics of the ds and r4
> PSS If any of you say anything about my spelling or laugh at me or say suck it up and get over it I will find a way to find you and kill you


Requesting pics of dead sister, dog and Wii_DS.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > PS Pics of the ds and r4
> ...


dead sister and dog no.. dead wii_ds.... If i can find him sure


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And i keep on telling my sister now to leave crap like that where the dogs can get it >_
> ...


she plays both wii and 360 >_> its our wii and My 360


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> wii_ds You better hope to god i never see you



Don't give me any of your shit just because you're in a mood.

You cant touch me


----------



## Switchy (Oct 23, 2007)

That's so unfair, talk to your parents about it!

If I'd done anything like that to my brothers, I would have been punished and my parents would've replaced the broken DS for my brothers.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 23, 2007)

I recommend beatings for both the dog and the sister.

Hitting a dog is inhumane, so maybe just get a muzzle for the dog, but the sister beating is still a go.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7276 - official OEM replacement case (they are stolen and resold on DX, AFAIK)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3161 - Replacement screen with the ribbon cable

from pictures thats really the only things need replacing

oh and if you want a new touch screen: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3245


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 23, 2007)

you know people in California are losing their houses due to fire


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 23, 2007)

for the $50+ that fixing that ds would cost, I'd rather just send it to nintendo with $60 and get it properly repaired (or replaced).


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a cat and if you leave anything paper on the floor, table, or desk, she will find it and destroy it. Magazines, newspapers, homework, bills. So I know what you mean by having trouble finding places to leave things where your pet won't find them.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sent it to nintendo, tell them "My DSL got Crack hinge, A BIG CRACK"


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> for the $50+ that fixing that ds would cost, I'd rather just send it to nintendo with $60 and get it properly repaired (or replaced).


My method was 40$, and Nintendo charges 70$.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 23, 2007)

bad dog ! bad dog !

no food for you !

that's why i hate to give my things to anyone


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(giardia100 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> at least your dog didn't swallow a piece of your ds and get a gastric foreign body-that would suck!


Well he did say he doesn't know where the MicroSD is...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'd make for one awesome xray.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(giardia100 @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > at least your dog didn't swallow a piece of your ds and get a gastric foreign body-that would suck!Well he did say he doesn't know where the MicroSD is...
> ...




Doggy Mnemonic!


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 23, 2007)

Dude, that hurts. In any case, don't kill them, punish them. 
Both things can be purchased again.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 23, 2007)

ShadowWarrior have you got any house insurance? (or do your parents? if you stil live at home?)

I have home insurance. Mainly for all my recording equipment, and instruments, and other electonic goods.  As a normal part of my policy I have accidently (breakages) insurance.  You should be able to get the money for both the R4 and DSL.

These insurance policies cover things like a Tv falling of a wall bracket or dropping it down some stairs while moving it etc (maybe even wiimote damage lol fools) 

For example I came home from my 21st b'day night out, my light switch is on the otherside of the room to the door (stupid house that was, glad i've moved) I was wasted and while moving across the room In the drunken dark, I trod on the bloody cat!, it screamed, I fell backwards, knocked my lovely acoustic over and trod on the head stock and it went crunch, D'oh!

But it was covered in my insurance so I got full money back to buy a new one.  The only trouble with some insurance companies you have to pay an excess charge usually about £50 which in your case it would be cheap to get it fixed else where, but some contracts don't have an excess payment.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Well I woke up a few mins ago Came into the pc roomÂ and my mom comes with my dsl and r4...well one thing... They are broke
> I guess it went like that My sister took my dsl(with r4 in it) last night and played it and left it where my Black Lab Could get it...
> Guess where this is going Broke the fucking dsl in half broke the r4i have no idea where the MC is T_TÂ
> 
> ...


You...got...pwned.


----------



## cheapassdave (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah you totally got owned dude. well look on the bright side, you still have your life. 
Oh and right now, there fire everywhere around my place and hundreds of people have actually lost their homes yesterday. your problem is nothing compared to theirs. so dont be so mad


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> My method was 40$, and Nintendo charges 70$.



I calculated $50 from all parts (including touch screen) - in the UK nintendo charge £25 (plus £5 postage) so $50/$60.  Glad to see they charge the USA more than europe..  :>


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 24, 2007)

:'(


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeeeah.. Thanks guys 
anyway i found out what happed to the microSD.....the dog ate it  
and geting a new ds im thinking about... still a lot of stuff iwant to get for xmas/bday(wii modchip ps2/3 etc) soo.. i still have a dsphat (shugs)

OH b4 i forget I did not know about the fire thing :/ Anyway that makes my problem a bit better (shugs)


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My method was 40$, and Nintendo charges 70$.
> ...




heh that makes a change


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Yeeeah.. Thanks guys
> anyway i found out what happed to the microSD.....the dog ate it
> and geting a new ds im thinking about... still a lot of stuff iwant to get for xmas/bday(wii modchip ps2/3 etc) soo.. i still have a dsphat (shugs)
> 
> OH b4 i forget I did not know about the fire thing :/ Anyway that makes my problem a bit better (shugs)



How did you find out your dog at the MicroSD?


----------



## Yoshimashin (Oct 24, 2007)

When will people realize that dogs are horrible pets?


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 24, 2007)

The Last Spartan i found out when we could not find it maybe? >_> and Yoshimashin dogs are great pets


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeeeah.. Thanks guys
> ...



Dog eat SD.
Dog taken for walk.
Dog takes shit while on walk
ShadowWarrior sees SD in crap
Omg my SD!
(Get SD out of crap) optional.







  Hope your sister knows what she did wrong and that you get reimbursed soon!


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Yoshimashin @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> When will people realize that dogs are horrible pets?



Dogs are awesome pets, just need to make sure you train them right.

What pets do you like? If you say cats then GTFO, my Husky will destroy your kitty.

Somebody make me a smilie of a Husky chomping a cat!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Yoshimashin @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > When will people realize that dogs are horrible pets?
> ...


----------



## Urza (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the bigger problem here is your blood pressure.

Chill the fuck out. Its just a DS.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(square @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Maybe you should train your dog.




lol. I bet your dog isn't a young Labrador. There's no way to tame a young lab, 100's of hours of training won't make a difference.  If you buy a Labrador you just have to accept that some shit will get fucked up, usually lots of shit.

but they're oh so cuteee


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 25, 2007)

suck it up and get over it


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

Watch out, he'll kill you apparently!  Please don't kill anyone dude.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Yoshimashin @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> When will people realize that dogs are horrible pets?



what's wrong with you sir? how can someone not like dogs..they're so lovable.


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 25, 2007)

pwned


----------



## Urza (Oct 25, 2007)

I prefer cats. 

Much, MUCH lower maintenance.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

Agreed.  Dogs own any other pet.  Except snakes.  They're just plain cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crap, Urza beat me.  Cats are okay.  Hairballs happen if you don't brush them though.


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowwarrior99999 @ Oct 23 2007 said:


> Well I woke up a few mins ago Came into the pc roomÂ and my mom comes with my dsl and r4...well one thing... They are broke
> I guess it went like that My sister took my dsl(with r4 in it) last night and played it and left it where my Black Lab Could get it...
> Guess where this is going Broke the fucking dsl in half broke the r4i have no idea where the MC is T_TÂ
> 
> ...


Dude your spelling sucks balls


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> lol. I bet your dog isn't a young Labrador. There's no way to tame a young lab, 100's of hours of training won't make a difference.



Both the blind people and deaf people use labradors, as do lots of police forces.  They can be boisterous/overexcitable but are easily trained out of that at a very young age.

Not that I agree with dog "training" (or animal exploitation in any sense).


----------



## SkH (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my... That dog... :'(


----------



## SkH (Oct 25, 2007)

DELETED by S*k*H.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol. I bet your dog isn't a young Labrador. There's no way to tame a young lab, 100's of hours of training won't make a difference.
> ...




Yeah I guess you're right. I'm sure there's a reason they don't use the pups for work though, they would end up tricking the blind people and eat all their food...they can be amazing dogs when they're trained! 

Some family I know adopted a pup from the blind association, apparently only one in five labs make it so they have lots of rejects.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol. I bet your dog isn't a young Labrador. There's no way to tame a young lab, 100's of hours of training won't make a difference.
> ...



dogs with jobs (like police, rescue force etc. etc.) are WAY more relaxed and dont tend to destroy things

cause they are not so BORED, they have a purpose, and they are NOT EXPLOITED!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> cause they are not so BORED, they have a purpose, and they are NOT EXPLOITED!




I agree with you that they're not exploited, it depends on the type of dog but most seem to be very happy about working. Some dogs NEED to work like border collies, they get depressed if they have to sit around all day.


----------



## 111111111 (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(xalphax @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> they are NOT EXPLOITED!



Yeah, using animals for human gain isn't exploitation...

...on Planet Spac maybe.

If we make an adult human work for our gain, it's exploitation.  If we make a human child work for our gain, it's exploitation.

If we make an animal work for our gain, it's also exploitation.  Even if a speciesist society doesn't like to admit it.


Cubin' - they don't use pups because the animals are being trained during the "pup" years.  I'd like to see them trick someone though, that would be fun..  :>


----------

